# Best way to carry more water



## alf1096 (Feb 7, 2008)

I set a PR today of 40 miles and loved it. But I was running short on water and with temps only climbing as time goes on I will need more. The route I will be taking is pretty isolated and has no stores to stop. How to you carry more water. I was thinking of a seat bottle carrier that I could put on for longer rides. Thanks for the help.


----------



## Defy3Guy (Mar 31, 2012)

I used two 24oz. bottles on my 30 miler last Sat. On the frame. 

Anything over 40 and I add my 48oz. Camelbak.


----------



## AdamM (Jul 9, 2008)

2 - 24 oz bottles in the cages and one 24 oz. bottle in the middle pocket of the jersey. Swap out the bottle in the jersey pocket when you finish the first one and you're good to go for three or four hours.


----------



## gumbafish (Jan 11, 2011)

This is probably not what normal road cyclists do, but I started mountain biking and moved to the roads, on longer rides I bring my camelbak with me for additional water. That way I also can store extra food and usually a camera if I am going somewhere nice I'll want to snap a few photos of. Once I hit around 40 miles is when I need to bring the camelbak since I go through about a bottle an hour give or take.


----------



## RayfromTX (May 18, 2011)

I have two in the normal places and one under the down tube. For longer rides I add the two bottle launchers behind the seat. That gives me a total of 116 ounces so for longer rides I fill up at the 75 mile point or thereabouts.


----------



## MojoHamuki (Feb 20, 2009)

When I rode Montreal to nyc solo i knew up north it could be 30 40 miles between towns. I had two water bottle cages on the frame and also a double bottle Tri style holder that attached to the back of the seat.


----------



## Cygnus (Nov 26, 2004)

hydrate before you ride.


----------



## froze (Sep 15, 2002)

Depends on how far I'm riding, for a short 50 mile ride I can get by with hydrating before I leave then put on my two 24 ounce Polar bottles and go; I may run out of liquid 20 minutes or so before getting home, but once home I can drink. 

If I ride further and taking a road bike then I'll take my small 70oz CamelBak Rogue which is no longer made but they still make a 70oz model, this is in addition to the bottles. Or I take the touring bike that has provisions for 3 water bottles on the frame, then maybe add the Camelback depending on where I'm going and the availability of getting more fluid along the way.


----------



## RJP Diver (Jul 2, 2010)

Unless you're riding in Arizona, 40mi probably doesn't require more than 2x24oz bottles. As mentioned above, be sure you're hydrated before you start out. If you still need more, I'd throw another bottle in a jersey pocket and tap that one first.


----------



## dcorn (Sep 1, 2011)

When I first started road biking, I used a camelbak. My first 50 mile ride, I went through almost an entire 3 liters of water and bonked at the end because I ran out of both food and water. 

Basically, I just learned to ration the water, taking small sips periodically instead of big gulps all the time. Now I can easily ride that distance on less than two bottles unless it is searing hot outside. 

Maybe go for rides early in the morning or late in the evening when it's not so hot?


----------



## sadisticnoob (Dec 6, 2009)

1 x bottle cage for about 50-60km
2x bottle cage for 70-100km +

1x bottle in jersey middle pocket(drink this first) for extra long rides


----------



## Bill2 (Oct 14, 2007)

Defy3Guy said:


> I used two 24oz. bottles on my 30 miler last Sat. On the frame.
> 
> Anything over 40 and I add my 48oz. Camelbak.


Same here. Oh, and also pre-hydrate.


----------



## RJP Diver (Jul 2, 2010)

sadisticnoob said:


> 1x bottle in jersey middle pocket(drink this first) for extra long rides


Though, for particularly warm rides I'll often freeze a bottle for the jersey pocket. I'll let it cool me while it thaws and then tap it last. Typically I'll freeze something in a Poland Spring or similar bottle so that I can dispose of it (properly) once it's done.


----------



## ZoSoSwiM (Mar 7, 2008)

Same as mentioned already.. 2x24oz on the frame and another in the middle jersey pocket.. However I usually try to drink the one from my jersey early because it tends to get really warm being back there.


----------



## jsedlak (Jun 17, 2008)

2x24oz will get me through 60-70 miles.

If it is super hot and I can't stop, then I'll take a third and stuff it in the middle pocket of my jersey. I lean over enough such that it doesn't tug the jersey much.


----------



## tlg (May 11, 2011)

alf1096 said:


> I set a PR today of 40 miles and loved it. But I was running short on water


How much water did you carry / drink? Most bikes should easily fit 2 water bottle cages which should provide adequate water for 40mi. Did you only have 1 small bottle?

#1 Best way? Fill up your body with water before you ride. 
My son learned this lesson the hard way. When he started H.S. football as a freshman he had his first summer conditioning. I explained hydration to him. But he was young and dumb and din't listen... and suffered for it. The following years, he would get up in the morning, carry a water bottle everywhere with him, and slowly sip down a few bottles throughout the day. He never bonked, even in the August heat, and actually enjoyed conditioning. As well as watching the other kids puking their guts out and doubled over with cramps.


#2 Best way to carry more water? SAG support vehicle.


----------



## F45 (Nov 25, 2010)

On one 80 mile ride that had no potable water sources along the way, I carried an MSR filter and refilled at cattle tanks.


----------



## alf1096 (Feb 7, 2008)

RJP Diver said:


> Unless you're riding in Arizona, 40mi probably doesn't require more than 2x24oz bottles. As mentioned above, be sure you're hydrated before you start out. If you still need more, I'd throw another bottle in a jersey pocket and tap that one first.


No Texas, we had 100 consecutive days over 100 last year. 2 bottles was fine for the 40 just planning longer.


----------



## mmoose (Apr 2, 2004)

under 40 miles, one 21 oz bottle is fine for me. 40-60 miles second bottle. I've stretched 2 21oz bottles over 80 miles a couple of times when we just didn't take routes that went near towns for gas station refill stuff. During the hot months, on group rides where we don't stop for water, I've done the 'third bottle in the jersey pocket' thing and that's ok.

There's a gravel ride coming up next month. 100 miles in the middle of no where. The serious guys have been looking at alternative ways of carrying water so that they don't have to stop at all. Current 'what seems to work best' is to get one of those storage bags that hangs down from the top tube, put some camel back bladders in it. When it's time to drink, unzip, pull the tube and take a sip. (That's a bit extreme to me, but if you're going 100 miles on gravel, it is certainly one solution.)


----------



## JimP (Dec 18, 2001)

I don't understand the aversion to wearing a Camelback. For over 50% of the country a couple of water bottles may be sufficient but for the southwest, 2, 3, or 4 bottles may not do the job. As stated, last year we had over 100 days of over 100 degree temperatures in North Texas. Even starting a ride at 7 am, the temperature was over 100 degrees before we finished. Regular water bottles don't do the trick. Frozen water bottles don't last long enough. Frozen insulated water bottles don't thaw fast enough at first. I found filling 2 insulated 24 oz water bottles with ice and water was good for the first 30 miles. After 30 miles, a 70 oz camelback filled with ice and water would be good for 50-60 miles. Refill the bottles? Start your ride in Ft. Davis, TX at 5,000 feet for a ride around the 75 mile loop in the Texas Alps with passes over 6,200 feet in the summer with the temperatures in the mid 80s. The air in the high desert is dry. There are no gas stations, no place to refill your bottles. Even 2 bottles and a camelback are not enough. Call me a Fred but I prefer names to dehydration.


----------



## psycleridr (Jul 21, 2005)

Not knowing your route can't you just stop somewhere to refill? Park, convenience store, etc? I only carry two regardless of distance and take some money and have no problem stopping for 5 min to refill with whatever I like


----------



## greg12666 (Mar 29, 2012)

This is a great kit to have the water behind your seat. I changed the holders to Arundel carbon cages. It works great


XLAB Mini Wing | Rear Carrier | rear hydration | Starter System | rear bottle carrier


----------



## tlg (May 11, 2011)

psycleridr said:


> Not knowing your route can't you just stop somewhere to refill? Park, convenience store, etc?


In a rural area, it's easy to not come across somewhere to stop. I'm not in a real rual area, but I can easily ride quite a distance and not pass somewhere. I did 20mi the other day and didn't pass a single store. I could've coupled that with another route and done another 20mi (even more remote) and not passed somewhere to stop.


----------



## sadisticnoob (Dec 6, 2009)

RJP Diver said:


> Though, for particularly warm rides I'll often freeze a bottle for the jersey pocket. I'll let it cool me while it thaws and then tap it last. Typically I'll freeze something in a Poland Spring or similar bottle so that I can dispose of it (properly) once it's done.


riding with an ice pack behind 

normally i will freeze the 2 on my cages(if possible) and chill the one on my back. 

i hate riding feeling coldness on my back


----------



## MojoHamuki (Feb 20, 2009)

You are going to get a ride range of opinions on water depending on each rider. Distance, weight, weather, terrain, fitness, and hydrating practices. 

I original question was about ways to carry water.


----------



## Bill2 (Oct 14, 2007)

JimP said:


> I don't understand the aversion to wearing a Camelback. For over 50% of the country a couple of water bottles may be sufficient but for the southwest, 2, 3, or 4 bottles may not do the job. As stated, last year we had over 100 days of over 100 degree temperatures in North Texas. Even starting a ride at 7 am, the temperature was over 100 degrees before we finished. Regular water bottles don't do the trick. Frozen water bottles don't last long enough. Frozen insulated water bottles don't thaw fast enough at first. I found filling 2 insulated 24 oz water bottles with ice and water was good for the first 30 miles. After 30 miles, a 70 oz camelback filled with ice and water would be good for 50-60 miles. Refill the bottles? Start your ride in Ft. Davis, TX at 5,000 feet for a ride around the 75 mile loop in the Texas Alps with passes over 6,200 feet in the summer with the temperatures in the mid 80s. The air in the high desert is dry. There are no gas stations, no place to refill your bottles. Even 2 bottles and a camelback are not enough. Call me a Fred but I prefer names to dehydration.


Absolutely right


----------



## natedg200202 (Sep 2, 2008)

F45 said:


> On one 80 mile ride that had no potable water sources along the way, I carried an MSR filter and refilled at cattle tanks.


You are my hero!


----------



## Guest (Apr 11, 2012)

I'm in arizona, Most my 40 mile rides I strategically pass a water fountain where I refill my two 24oz bottles -- I often refill multiple times on the same spot if it's an "out and back" or loop-repeat type course.

If going on a long stretch without a refill spot, I carry two more bottles behind the seat using bottle cages that mount to the seat rails. I haven't yet gone on a long enough ride w/o refill opportunities that 4 bottles isn't enough.


----------



## Mike T. (Feb 3, 2004)

For my longest "training" ride of 64 miles or 100km I do this -

Hydrate before I ride (a large waterbottle in the prior hour).
Use 1 large bottle per hour while riding. (just under 4hrs total)
Ride a "bowtie" shaped route (2 loops of 50km).
Make the route crossover just on the edge of town, 5 minutes from my house.
Have my wife meet me there at a pre-determined time.
Exchange 2 empty bottles with two full ones.
Ride the last 50km.
Weigh myself when I get home and drink the amount of weight that I lost.


----------



## AndreyT (Dec 1, 2011)

alf1096 said:


> How to you carry more water.


Standard choice: either a backpack or a rack. 

If you decide to go the backpack route, then Camelback-style solution is a good option, but not the only one.


----------



## AndreyT (Dec 1, 2011)

JimP said:


> I don't understand the aversion to wearing a Camelback.


There's no aversion to wearing Cameback. You must have misinterpreted the behavior of a small but vocal group of poseurs with some sort of common "aversion". In reality it simply doesn't exist.

With a road bike you are essentially limited to a choice of Camelback or a rack. Racks used to be popular a while ago, but since then they have fallen out of fashion (not even mentioning that many modern bikes are not immediately made to support a rack). Which is why these days everyone is using Camelbacks for hydration.


----------



## martinrjensen (Sep 23, 2007)




----------



## jsedlak (Jun 17, 2008)

JimP said:


> I don't understand the aversion to wearing a Camelback. For over 50% of the country a couple of water bottles may be sufficient but for the southwest, 2, 3, or 4 bottles may not do the job. .


That's just it... around here you are always within 10-15 minutes of a place with water. So seeing 2 bottles and a camelbak ... well it's a little unnecessary.


----------



## snosaw (May 30, 2006)

Have you tried tanking up with some cheap canned beer before your ride?


----------



## Guest (Apr 12, 2012)

snosaw said:


> Have you tried tanking up with some cheap canned beer before your ride?


This is often my strategy for post-ride hydration


----------



## Saikidodo (Jul 7, 2008)

carry two 24 oz bottles ~ 30-40 miles. refill at gas station. $1.50 can usually top off both bottles (usually pick up a treat as well and nature break). no point carrying all those extra bottles...


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*myself as well*



RJP Diver said:


> Though, for particularly warm rides I'll often freeze a bottle for the jersey pocket. I'll let it cool me while it thaws and then tap it last. Typically I'll freeze something in a Poland Spring or similar bottle so that I can dispose of it (properly) once it's done.


freeze that bottle so it keeps the midsection cooler

I've never needed 3 bottles for 40 miles unless it is hot with lots of climbing


----------



## professionalsql (Apr 5, 2012)

I use a Aero bottle plus a 24 ounce on the fram, and then a 20oz on the frame for a multi-hour fuel bottle. I actually am expecting a seat mounted double bottle holder in the mail tomorrow.

If I skip the multi-hour fuel bottle, then the 3 bottles I already have will last me 3-4 hours.


----------



## froze (Sep 15, 2002)

psycleridr said:


> Not knowing your route can't you just stop somewhere to refill? Park, convenience store, etc? I only carry two regardless of distance and take some money and have no problem stopping for 5 min to refill with whatever I like


I rode in the deserts and mountains of California for over 30 years, and there are places I went where there is no place to stop to refill, so I had to carry all my water with me. That's why I used a 70oz Camelback and three 24oz Polar Bottles. I don't really like carrying water on my back, but there were rides I went on where I had no choice. But carrying 70oz's of liquid vs carrying their larger 120oz packs is a lot easier on your back. Most people I knew that lived in Southern California desert and mountain areas used Camelbacks. But if your wanting to ride into remote areas like I did, and it's over 90 degrees outside, you figure out how to carry liquid or you don't ride into those areas and/or in that heat. When it was over 90 degrees I would go through about 24oz's of liquid in about 30 minutes, that's only about 3 hours of riding. There are some tricks to help with that kind heat while riding, but that can wait till it's brought up...but a hint is in the Polar bottle.


----------



## Seagoon (Nov 22, 2009)

Trade the bike in for a camel?


----------



## froze (Sep 15, 2002)

There are a lot more places then just Arizona that gets hot. Try riding through Death Valley, Joshua tree park area, Palm Desert area, middle of California stretching from Bakersfield to Sacramento, all of those places will easily exceed 105 in the summer, New Mexico, Nevada, and Texas, could also. The second highest recorded temperature ever recorded was 134 degrees in 1913 in Death Valley. I don't recommend riding in 134 degree weather! Maybe this summer a lot of places will see over 100 degrees since our winter was so mild.


----------



## Steve246 (Jul 8, 2010)

Why not just get bigger bottles? My frame size is 56 and I can fit two 33oz bottles in standard cages in the standard places. I have the Zefal Magnum, <$10ea. 

Again if frame size permits, you can mount a standard cage under the downtube using a pair of automotive hose clamps. Put some inner tube under the clips to avoid scratching your frame and the compression keeps it in place. Not the prettiest looking setup, but it's an option. You can spray paint the clips I guess and it isn't permanent - the clips are reusable.


----------



## tystevens (Jul 10, 2008)

I have one bottle that is a liter, and it can fit in either water bottle holder (so I could carry 2 liters if I wanted). The liter and a 24 oz are enough to get me through 50 miles at least.

No aversion to Camelbacks per se, but it sure feels good to ride w/o something on my back if I can arrange it, which is why I prefer to use bottles. I've never ridden longer than 50 miles w/o coming across a store or other refilling source on the road bike (I have emptied a 100 oz CB many times on my mtb), so there simply is no need for me to have the water on my back.

If I were doing such a long, isolated route, I'd strap on the CB for 2 reasons - to have all the water I needed, and to carry extra food, tools, etc, that I might want if I were not likely to be around other people for 5 to 6 hours (like I might be on a long mtb ride).


----------



## Inchoatus (Apr 12, 2012)

I pay a car to follow me and when I need water they just pull up and give me some


----------



## dexetr30 (May 6, 2010)

It may not be a "road appropriate" but, I use a Camelbak with a 100 ounce bladder along with two 24 ounce bottles. I have Cystic Fibrosis and I have special hydration requirements.


----------



## danl1 (Jul 23, 2005)

My personal hydration rate is about a bottle an hour: small bottles in hot, humid weather, large in the drier areas. 

(I don't ride in the desert SW, so YMMV.) 

I seldom find a way to ride hours from any houses or farms; and I've never managed to not find someone out mowing the grass willing to part with 24 oz's of hose water. 

(I usually set routes for a gas station stop, but sometimes that doesn't work out.)

Heck, as often as not, I'm offered tea, soda, lemonade wherever I stop to ask.

If I do need extra water - say, if I'm trying to set a PR and don't want to stop - I'm usually a 3rd bottle in the jersey. Have a Camelbak if I need it, but don't prefer it. I've also used a toe clip strap to tie a bottle under the saddle. Obviously can't use it there, but it's only a few seconds to swap it with an empty in the cages.


----------



## froze (Sep 15, 2002)

Steve246 said:


> Why not just get bigger bottles? My frame size is 56 and I can fit two 33oz bottles in standard cages in the standard places. I have the Zefal Magnum, <$10ea.
> 
> Again if frame size permits, you can mount a standard cage under the downtube using a pair of automotive hose clamps. Put some inner tube under the clips to avoid scratching your frame and the compression keeps it in place. Not the prettiest looking setup, but it's an option. You can spray paint the clips I guess and it isn't permanent - the clips are reusable.


Steve, those 33oz bottles work great as long as it's not hot outside and your going to be riding for more then an hour and a half. What the heck am I talking about you scream. Your body needs cold liquids to bring down your core temperature so that you don't overheat. None of those 33oz bottles come insulated. With a insulated bottle like the Polar, the best on the market for insulation; you can fill one bottle with ice cubes and pour in your favorite prechilled drink, and that drink will remain cold for up to 2 hours in 90 plus degree heat. The other bottle you fill with about 1/2 ice and pour in a chilled drink and that one will be cold for up to an hour in 90+ degree heat. What I did with 3 bottles was to put my chilled drink in one bottle and put in the freezer overnight, that one would last up to 3 hours, then do the other stuff too the bottles as mentioned and I would have a cold to cool drink for the entire 3 hour ride. You can't do that with a uninsulated bottle...I know, I tried. A frozen hard unsulated bottle will last about 1 1/2 hours in 90+ degree heat and will be hot to drink within two hours even with crumpled shiny side out tin foil wrapped around the bottle to reflect the suns rays...I know, I tried that too. 

Same thing with a Camelback; I use to fill the bladder full with ice and then pour in a chilled drink. But with a Cameback or some such product the tube will keep liquid in it and will bake in the sun so your first mouthful is very hot, so you need to remember to blow the liquid back into the bladder when your done taking a drink. A Camelback with ice would last about 2 hours, so I always drank off it first, plus by drinking it first it got the water weight off my back sooner. But this did mean that I had to freeze my bottles rock hard to make them last, and then cover them with crumpled tin foil because that trick does work to a small degree.

Of course when it gets that hot you can always stay home...but what kind of man would you be if you did that?


----------



## tarwheel2 (Jul 7, 2005)

You have some very simple options:
1) Stop at convenience stores along the ride and buy bottled water.
2) Use a Camelbak

It gets very hot and humid in the Southeast as well, altho not as extreme as Texas. It is hard to ride more than 10 miles around here without passing some kind of store that sells bottled water. If that isn't the case where you live, a Camelback and two 24-oz bottles should be enough water for just about any ride except Death Valley or other deserts with no towns.


----------



## Shinjukan (Aug 22, 2011)

Anyone already knows the fact that every rider has their own level of hydration needs in order to keep their performance they're expecting on themselves. Road cyclists should refrain from stereotyping the use of Camelbaks as strictly for off-road use only, as this may be very helpful to other roadies who have hydration needs greater than what 2-24oz. bottles can provide, are on a ride that is greater than 40 miles, and replenishing their water bottles are not possible along their route.

I still remember my 45-mile ride last March on a 60F sunny weather. I thought my two 24oz. bottles are enough for my needs and was planning to stop by at any convenience store that will be along the way for refills. Turned out my ride mates have a DNA of a camel so they don't mind if there's a refill station or not. On the last 8 miles, that's when I experienced the feeling of what some call 'running on fumes'. It's a deflating feeling, my legs are getting tired with every stroke, and I can really see my speed gradually decreasing without my permission. 

Lesson learned. Next time I have a better idea of how to adjust my hydration needs.


----------



## torch511 (Mar 4, 2012)

Living up in the northeast where even in "rural" areas you are still not more than 2 water bottles away from a potable hydration source (i.e. gas station) wearing a camelback is just not necessary. I use one off-road because on longer rides in the woods simply because it's easier to keep clean than a water bottle.

However, if you live in Las Vegas, Texas, OK or some other part of the country/world where it is hotter than living hell then you can bet your butt I would be riding my road bike with a camelback on. 

Consider this. Water is not only a source of hydration, but a source of cooling. In very high temps like what you find in Texas besides dehydration the body can very easily not be able to cool fast enough. Having a fresh cool water supply can help with both and prevent heat exhaustion and heat stroke as well as dehydration. You do not have to be dehydrated to have a full on heat stroke. I have seen this many times in the military down in central america.

Camelbacks will keep more water, cooler for longer. Period. So if you need one, use one.


----------



## nonsleepingjon (Oct 18, 2002)

2 bottles on the frame. If I need three bottles, one goes in the jersey pocket. Anything more than that and I carry a camelbak 100 oz plus the two bottles on the frame. 

For self supported rides this is the only real option for me. It gets up over 100*F here and is humid so I can drink an entire bottle within 10 miles and still end up dehydrated at the and of the ride. One bottle has sports drink, the other bottle has plain water (emergency reserve, and to soak my head and jersey while riding), and the camelbak is filled with water or ice water. Since I have room in the bag, I typically also carry a spare folding tire and other supplies beyond my normal multi-tool, pump, patch kit, and spare tube.


----------



## froze (Sep 15, 2002)

If you find yourself on a hot ride with no water and a ways to go to get some it's time to slow way down, in other words suck up your pride and ride at a slow leisurely pace. I knew guys in California who were wantabe racers and would run out of water but continue to pedal like they were training for the big race...which they didn't race anyways! One of the guys would have died if a passing motorist hadn't found him and took him to the hospital. But he, and the others, all admitted they should have slowed way down to conserve water stores so they could make it to where they could get water. They also admitted they should have carried more water!! 

When it's very hot out you have to plan on carrying more water then you would normally; so if your doing a 40 to 50 mile ride and normally carry 2 bottles, but now your riding the same 40 to 50 mile course and it's 20 degrees hotter then normal, you need to carry an extra bottle. Use common sense. Don't be a weight weenie about the water weight, it's far far better to carry too much water then not enough. Plus carrying more water then you think you might need may give you enough to survive on should an emergency occur and you can get back to civilization in a timely fashion. When I go into remote areas, I'm talking road biking not MTBing though the same would apply, I carry enough water so that by the time I get home I have about a 1/2 bottle left...just in case I get stuck somewhere I want that extra little bit water.

When I go bike camping I take a small water filtering device just in case I can't get fresh water. Always remember, you can live without food for 4 to 6 weeks, but you won't make it more then 5 days without water in 100 degree weather with shade.


----------



## Brooks (Feb 6, 2004)

I have tried all that has been mentioned (standard cages, Polar bottles, frozen bottles, X-Lab behind the seat, and Camelbacks) and one more that hasn't: a waist belt "fanny pack" type. Mine carries about 70 oz; it sits low on the hips, the waist strap doesn't bother me, and feels better and cooler than a Camelback. I feed the tube up under my jersey. Just another option.


----------

